# Florida Bodybuilding Couple Sold Steroids to Professional Athletes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Florida Bodybuilding Couple Sold Steroids to Professional Athletes by Millard Baker Richard and Sandra Thomas, former competitive bodybuilders who competed in 2001 NPC Mid-Florida Muscle Classic mixed pairs competition, were arrested after undercover narcotics detectives recovered several thousand dosages of oral anabolic steroid, injectable steroids, and steroid paraphernalia some of which may have been destined [...]

*Read More...*


----------

